# R Kelly Charged With 10 Counts Of Aggravated Criminal Sexual Abuse



## CurlyNiquee (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Cheekychica (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Feb 22, 2019)

I've been getting non-stop alerts on my phone. GOOD. I'm happy. Now send him to jail and throw away the key.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 22, 2019)

Wow. What a surprise


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 27, 2019)

Jussie Lion and Rated "R" Kelly...all on Black History Month...nice.


----------

